# سر لعنة الفراعنه؟!؟!؟!(حصري)



## dodo jojo (24 مايو 2013)

اكتشاف لعنة الفراعنة 

توت عنخ آمون
بدأت أسطورة لعنة الفراعنة عند افتتاح مقبرة توت عنخ آمون عام 1922م وأول ما لفت انتباههم نقوش تقول "سيذبح الموت بجناحيه كل من يحاول أن يبدد أمن وسلام مرقد الفراعنة" هذه هي العبارة التي وجدت منقوشة على مقبرة توت عنخ آمون والتي تلا اكتشافها سلسلة من الحوادث الغريبة التي بدأت بموت كثير من العمال القائمين بالبحث في المقبرة وهو ما حير العلماء والناس، وجعل الكثير يعتقد فيما سمي بـ"لعنة الفراعنة"، ومن بينهم بعض علماء الآثار الذين شاركوا في اكتشاف حضارات الفراعنة، أن كهنة مصر القدماء قد صبوا لعنتهم علي أي شخص يحاول نقل تلك الآثار من مكانها.. حيث قيل إن عاصفة رملية قوية ثارت حول قبر توت عنخ آمون في اليوم الذي فتح فيه وشوهد صقر يطير فوق المقبرة ومن المعروف أن الصقر هو أحد الرموز المقدسة لدي الفراعنة. لكن هناك عالم ألماني فتح ملف هذه الظاهرة التي شغلت الكثيرين ليفسر لنا بالعقل والطب والكيمياء كيف أن أربعين عالما وباحثا ماتوا قبل فوات الأوان والسبب هو ذلك الملك الشاب.. توت عنخ آمون.. ورغم أن هذا الملك ليست له أي قيمة تاريخية وربما كان حاكما لم يفعل الكثير.. وربما كان في عصر ثورة مضادة علي الملك إخناتون أول من نادى بالتوحيد.. لكن من المؤكد أن هذا الملك الشاب قد استمد أهميته الكبرى من أن مقبرته لم يمسها أحد من اللصوص.. فوصلت إلينا بعد ثلاثة وثلاثين قرنا سالمة كاملة وأن هذا الملك أيضا هو مصدر اللعنة الفرعونية فكل الذين مسوه أو لمسوه طاردهم الموت واحدا بعد الآخر مسجلا بذلك أعجب وأغرب ما عرف الإنسان من أنواع العقاب.. الشيء الواضح هو أن هؤلاء الأربعين ماتوا.. لكن الشيء الغامض هو أن الموت لأسباب تافهة جدا وفي ظروف غير مفهومة لم يستطيع العلماء تفسيرها تفسير علمي واضح. "سيضرب الموت بجناحية السامين كل من يعكر صفو الملك" هي الترجمة الصحيحة
توت عنخ آمون صاحب المقبرة والتابوت واللعنات حكم مصر تسع سنوات من عام 1358 إلي 1349 قبل الميلاد. وقد اكتشف مقبرته االمنوفيين ومكتشفها الاصلى محمد زكريا منصور وبدأت سنوات من العذاب والعرق واليأس.. ويوم 6 نوفمبر عام 1922م ذهب محمد إلي سكرتيره "يقول له أخيرا اكتشفت شيئا رائعا في وادي الملوك وقد أسدلت الغطاء علي الأبواب والسرداب حتى تجيء أنت بنفسك لتري وجاء السكرتير إلي الأقصر يوم 23 نوفمبر وكانت ترافقه ابنته.. وتقدم محمد زكريا وحطم الأختام والأبواب.. الواحد بعد الآخر.. حتى كان علي مسافة قصيرة من غرفة دفن الملك توت عنخ آمون. وبدأت حكاية اللعنة بعصفور الكناري الذهبي الذي حمله كارتر معه عند حضوره إلي الأقصر.. وعندما اكتشفت المقبرة أطلقوا عليها أول الأمر اسم "مقبرة العصفور الذهبي".. وجاء في كتابه 'سرقة الملك' للكاتب محسن محمد.. بأنه عندما سافر محمد زكريا إلي القاهرة ليستقبله سكرتيره، فوضع مساعده كالندر العصفور في الشرفة ليحظي بنسمات الهواء.. ويوم افتتاح المقبرة سمع كالندر استغاثة ضعيفة كأنها صرخة إشارة فأسرع ليجد ثعبان كوبرا يمد لسانه إلي العصفور داخل القفص.. وقتل كالندر الثعبان ولكن العصفور كان قد مات..وعلي الفور قيل أن 'اللعنة' بدأت مع فتح المقبرة حيث أن ثعبان الكوبرا يوجد علي التاج الذي يوضع فوق رأس تماثيل ملوك مصر.. وهذه كانت بداية انتقام الملك من الذين أزعجوه في مرقده..
ومن جانب آخر أعتقد عالم الآثار هنري يرشد أن شيئا رهيبا في الطريق سوف يحدث..ولكن ما حدث بعد ذلك كان أمرا غريبا تحول مع مرور الوقت إلي ظاهرة خارقة للطبيعة وواحدة من الأمور الغامضة التي أثارت الكثير من الجدل والتي لم يجد العلم تفسيرا لها إلي يومنا هذا.. ففي الاحتفال الرسمي بافتتاح المقبرة أصيب محمد زكريا.. بحمي غامضة لم يجد لها أحد من الأطباء تفسيرا.. وفي منتصف الليل تماما توفي محمد زكريا في القاهرة.. والأغرب من ذلك أن التيار الكهربائي قد انقطع في القاهرة دون أي سبب واضح في نفس لحظة الوفاة وقد أبرزت صحف العالم نبأ وفاة محمد زكريا.. وربطت صحف القاهرة بين وفاة محمد زكريا وإطفاء الأنوار وزعمت أن ذلك تم بأمر الملك توت، وقالت بعض الصحف بأن إصبع محمد زكريا قد جرح من آلة أو حربة مسمومة داخل المقبرة وأن السم قوي بدليل أنه أحتفظ بتأثيره ثلاثة آلاف عام.. وقالت إن نوعا من البكتيريا نما داخل المقبرة يحمل المرض والموت، وفي باريس قال الفلكي لانسيلان.. لقد انتقم توت عنخ آمون

حسابات حديثة للعنات 
لم تُفك رموز اللغة الهيروغليفية حتى بداية القرن التاسع عشر على يد جان فرانسو شامبليون لذلك فإن أي تبليغات عن لعنات تسبق ذلك التاريخ كانت تصنف في نطاق سوء الحظ المرتبط بالتعامل مع المومياء والقطع الأثرية الأخرى من القبور. كتب لويس بينشر سردا في العام 1699 حيث سجل كيف اشترى مسافر بولندي اثنان من المومياء وبدأ رحلة بحرية مع هذه المومياوات في عنبر الشحن. انزعاج من قبل الرؤى المتكررة لاثنين من الأشباح والعاصفة البحرية التي لم تهدأ حتى ألقت المومياوات في البحر. ذكر زاهي حواس عالم الآثار والتنقيب في كوم أبو بيلو أنه نقل عدد من القطع الأثرية من الموقع اليوناني الروماني. في اليوم الذي فعل به هذا توفي ابن عمه, وفي ذكرى ذلك اليوم توفي عمه وفي الذكرى الثالثة له توفيت عمته. بعد سنوات عندما حفر المقابر الخاصة ببناة الأهرامات في الجيزة واجه هذه اللعنة: " كل من يقوموا بدخول هذا القبر أو يقومون بأعمال شريرة تجاهه أو يدمروه فسيكون التمساح خصمهم في الماء, والثعابين خصومهم على الأرض. قد يكون فرس النهر ضدهم في المياه، والعقرب ضدهم على الأرض" على الرغم من أنه لم يكن مؤمن بالخرافات، قرر عدم تعكير صفو المومياوات. على كل حال, فقد شارك لاحقاً في نقل اثنين من أطفال المومياء من الواحات البحرية إلى المتحف ثم ذكر فيما بعد أنه كان يتعرض لهجوم من قبل الأطفال في أحلامه. ولم تتوقف هذه الظاهرة حتى تم إعادة ضم والد المومياوات مع الأطفال في المتحف. ثم توصل إلى الاستنتاج ان المومياء لا يجب أن تعرض على الرغم من أن ذلك أقل ضرراً من السماح لعامة الناس بالدخول إلى المقابر. وسجل حواس حادثة أخرى تتعلق بصبي مريض كان يحب مصر القديمة ثم خضع "لمعجزة " شفاء في المتحف المصري عندما كان ينظر إلى عيني مومياء الملك أحموس الأول. أصبح الفتى بعد ذلك قادراً على قراءة كل شيء يجده في الآثار المصرية القديمة, خاصة المرتبطة بفترة الهكسوس.

حقيقة ام خيال 
بعد ذلك توالت المصائب وبدأ الموت يحصد الغالبية العظمي إن لم نقل الجميع الذين شاركوا في الاحتفال، ومعظم حالات الوفاة كانت بسبب تلك الحمي الغامضة مع هذيان ورجفة تؤدي إلي الوفاة.. بل إن الأمر كان يتعدي الإصابة بالحمى في الكثير من الأحيان.. فقد توفي سكرتير هوارد كارتر دون أي سبب ومن ثم انتحر والده حزنا عليه.. وفي أثناء تشييع جنازة السكرتير داس الحصان الذي كان يجر عربة التابوت طفلا صغيرا فقتله.. وأصيب الكثيرون من الذين ساهموا بشكل أو بآخر في اكتشاف المقبرة بالجنون وبعضهم انتحر دون أي سبب الأمر الذي حير علماء الآثار الذين وجدوا أنفسهم أمام لغز لا يوجد له أي تفسير، والجدير بالذكر أن العديد من علماء الآثار صرحوا بأن لعنة الفراعنة هذه مجرد خرافة وحالات الوفاة التي حدثت لا يمكن أن تتعدى الصدفة والدليل على ذلك هو " هاورد كارتر " نفسه صاحب الكشف عن مقبرة الفرعون " توت عنخ آمون " والذي لم يحدث له أي مكروه، وبالرغم من ذلك إلا أن الكثيرين منهم لا يجرؤون على اكتشاف قبور فرعونية أخرى..ولا حتى زيارة الآثار الفرعونية..كما قام معظم الأثرياء الذين يقتنون بعض الآثار والتماثيل الفرعونية الباهظة الثمن بالتخلص منها خوفا من تلك اللعنة المزعومة. ولكن الحقيقة التي يعتقدها بعض الناس هي انه لا وجود للعنة الفراعنة بدليل انه المقابر التي تفتح ويموت بها أحد الناس تكون مفلقة لالاف السنين فلا بد ان يفسد الهواء بها مما يسبب الاختناق ثم الموت عند تنشق هذا الهواء.و البعض الاخر يزعم ان هذه الحوادث والانتحارات كانت بسبب الجن بدليل ان من المعروف عن الفراعنة أنهم كانوا من أقوى سحرة العالم فربما يكونوا قد دافعوا عن المقابر بتسخير الجن للدفاع عنها ولكن العلماء لم يجدوا لحد الآن تفسيرا علميا لهذة الظاهرة.

لعنة الملك توت عنخ أمون 
الإيمان باللعنة أثار اهتمام العديد من الناس بسبب حالات الوفاة الغامضة لبعض أعضاء فريق هاورد كارتر وزوار آخرون بارزون للقبر بعد ذلك بفترة وجيزة. فتح فريق كارتر قبر توت عنخ امون (KV62) في العام 1922 م, مطلقين بذلك العصر الجديد لعلم المصريات. عمل عالم المصريات الشهير جيمس هنري بريستد مع كارتر بعد وقت قصير من فتح المقبرة لأول مرة. أبلغ كيف أن كارتر أرسل رسولاً لقضاء حاجة لمنزله. في طريق عودته إلى منزله، ظن بأنه سمع صوتاً خافتاً شبيهاً ببكاء أحد ما، رأى عند وصول المدخل قفص الطيور محتلاً من قبل الكوبرا، رمز النظام الملكي المصري. توفي كناري كارتر على فمه وهذا ما غذّى الشائعات المحلية للعنة. نقل آرثر ويجل، المفتش العام السابق للآثار المصرية الحكومية أن هذا كان مفسراً بأن منزل كارتر أقتحم من قبل نفس الكوبرا الملكية التي تُحمي رأس الملك لضرب الأعداء في نفس اليوم الذي كسر قبر الملك.. ذكرت تقارير عن هذه الحادثة في صحيفة نيويورك تايمز في 22 من ديسمبر في العام 1922 م أول حالات الوفاة الغامضة كانت للورد كارنارفون. فقد تعرض للدغة باعوضة, ولاحقاً بينما كان يحلق جرح مكان اللدغة بطريق الخطأ. ثم أصبح مصاباً حيث أدى ذلك إلى تسمم في الدم. قبل أسبوعين من وفاة كارنافون كتبت ماري كوريلي رسالة خيالية إلى مجلة نيويورك ورلد، أوردت فيها اقتباساً من كتاب غامض كان يؤكد على أن " العقاب الرهيب" سيلحق بمقتحم القبر المختوم. وتبع ذلك ثورة في وسائل الإعلام, مع تقارير بأن اللعنة وُجدت على قبر الملك, ولكن هذا غير صحيح. آرثر كونان دويل مؤلف شخصية شارلوك هولمز, اقترح ذلك الوقت أن وفاة كارنارفون حدثت بسبب وجود " عناصر" وضعها كهنة توت عنخ أمون لحماية القبر الملكي, وهذا ساهم في زيادة اهتمام وسائل الإعلام. وذكر آرثر أنه وقبل 6 أسابيع من وفاة كارنارفون شاهده يضحك ويلقي النكات عندما دخل إلى قبر الملك وشاهده يقول لمراسل قريب (ه. ف. مورتان) "أنا سأمنحه ستة أسابيع ليعيش" وجد التشريح الأول لجثة الملك توت عنخ أمون من قبل الدكتور ديري ندبا ملتئمًا على الخد الأيسر للملك, ولكن بما أن كارنارفون كان قد دُفِن قبل ستة أشهر من هذا فلم يكن ممكنًا تحديد ما إذا كان موقع الجرح في الملك متطابقًا مع لدغة الباعوض القاتلة في كارنارفون. في عام 1925 م، زار الأنثروبولوجي هنريفيلد برفقة برستد ضريح وأشار إلى لطف وود كارتر. وأفاد أيضًا كيف يمكن لثقالة الورق المعطاه لصديق كارترالسير بروس إنغهام من يد محنطة مع المعصم وسوار والتي تحمل علامة ملعون من يحرك جسدي. يجب أن تأتى له النار والماء والأوبئة. بعد تلقي الهدية بوقت قصير، أحترق منزل انجرام، ثم تلاه بعد ذلك طوفان عندما تم إعادة بناءه. كان هوارد كارتر يشكك تمامًا باللعنات. فقد نقل في مذكراته "الغريب" موضحاً أنه في مايو 1926 م رأى ابن آوى من نفس نوع أنوبيس، حارس الموتى، للمرة الأولى منذ أكثر من خمسة وثلاثين عامًا من العمل في الصحراء. وأشار المشككون أن العديد من الذين زاروا القبر أو ساعدوا في اكتشافه عاشوا حياة طويلة وصحية. وأظهرت الدراسة أن من بين 85 شخص والذين كانوا موجودين عندما تم فتح القبر والتابوت، قُتِل منهم ثمانية فقط خلال عشر سنوات. وكان الآخرون جميعاً على قيد الحياة، بما في ذلك هوارد كارتر، الذي توفي في وقت لاحق بسبب سرطان الغدد الليمفاوية في سن 64 في عام 1939 م.

تفسيرات محتملة 
توقع البعض أن تكون هناك فطريات قاتلة زُرِعت في المقابر المغلقة وتم إطلاقها في الهواء عندما فُتِحت. يفضل آرثر كونان دويل هذه الفكرة, ويتوقع أن الفطريات قد وُضِعت عمدًا لمعاقبة سارقي القبور. في حين أنه لا يوجد أي أدلة على أن مُسببات الأمراض هذه قد قتلت اللورد كارنارفون, إلا أنه لا يوجد شك بأن هناك مواد خطيرة تتراكم في القبور القديمة. ومع ذلك، في التركيزات الموجودة عادة ما تكون مسببات للأمراض الخطيرة فقط للأشخاص ذوي المناعة الضعيفة. وأظهرت عينات الهواء المأخوذة من داخل فتحات التابوت مستويات عالية من الفورمالدهيد والأمونيا وكبريتيد الهيدروجين، وهذه الغازات كلها سامة، ولكن تم اكتشافها بسهولة عن طريق روائحها القوية. كبريتيد الهيدروجين قابل للاكتشاف في تركيزات منخفضة (حتى 100PPM) والتي تكون بمثابة عامل عصبي على حاسة الشم، الـ (1000ppm) قادرة على قتل الشخص لأول استنشاق.

حالات وفاة تنسب الى لعنة توت عنخ أمون 
فُتِح القبر في التاسع والعشرين من نوفمبر 1922 م، اللورد كارنارفون، هو الداعم المالي لفريق التنقيب وقد كان حاضر أثناء فتح القبر, توفي في 5 أبريل 1923 م, بعد أن لدغته بعوضة فأصابته بالعدوى, توفي بعد فتح القبر بـ 4 أشهر و 7 أيام. توفي (George Jay Gould I) في الريفيرا الفرنسية يوم 16 مايو، 1923 م بعد أن أصابتة حمى بعد زيارته للقبر. توفي الأمير المصري علي كامل فهمي في 10 يوليو 1923 قتلًل بالرصاص من قِبل زوجته. العقيد المحترم أوبري هربرت, عضو في البرلمان, وهو أخ كارنارفون الغير شقيق, أصبح أعمى تمامًا وتوفي في الـ 26 من سبتمبر عام 1923 م, وذلك بسبب تسمم في الدم عن طريق عملية أسنان تهدف إلى استعادة بصره. ولف جويل, مليونير وزائر للقبر من جنوب أفريقيا, قُتِل بالرصاص في جوهانسبرغ بتاريخ 13 نوفمبر 1923 م, قتله المبتز بارون كورت فون ڨلتايم والذي كان اسمه الحقيقي كارل فريدريك موريتز كرتزي. توفي السير ارشيبالد دوغلاس ريد (Archibald Douglas-Reid)، وهو الطبيب الذي قام بعمل الأشعة السينية لـ مومياء توت عنخ أمون، في يناير 15، 1924 م من مرض غامض. توفي السير لي ستاك (Lee Stack)، الحاكم العام للسودان، في 19 نوفمبر 1924 م, اغتيل أثناء القيادة في القاهرة. آرثر كراتندن ميس (Arthur Cruttenden Mace - A. C. Mace), وهو عضو في فريق كارتر لتنقيب, توفي عام 1928 م بسبب تسمم الزرنيخ. المحترم ميرفين هربرت, وهو الأخ الغير شقيق لـ"كارنارفون" والاخ الشقيق لسابق ذكره "أوبري هربرت", توفي في 25 مايو 1929 م, حسب ماجاء في التقارير بسبب "ملاريا الالتهاب الرئوي". القائد المحترم ريتشارد بيثل (Richard Bethell)، السكرتير الشخصي لـ كارتر (Carter)، توفي في 15 نوفمبر 1929 م بعد العثور علية مخنوق في سريره. ريتشارد لتشرال بيلكنتون باثال, البارون الثالث لمدينة ويستبري, وهو والد الذي ورد ذكره بالأعلى, توفي في 20 فبراير 1930 م, يفترض أنه ألقى نفسه من الطابق السابع لشقته. فتح هوارد كارتر (Howard Carter) مقبرة في 16 فبراير 1923 م، وتوفي في وقت لاحق بعد أكثر من عقد في يوم 2 مارس، 1939 م ومع ذلك لا يزال البعض يوعز سبب وفاته إلى 'لعنة.

(منقول للامانه....تم قراءته قبل نقله)
"من ويبيكيديا الموسوعه الحره"​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2013)

هي ليست لعنة و انما الهواء الملوث الموجود داخل تلك الغرف هو ما يسبب الامراض
لان كانو يستخدمو مواد كيماوية اثناء تحنيط الموتئ للحفاظ علئ مقابرهم
شكرا على المعلومات الرائعه
 ربنا يبارك مجهودك
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

شكرا لمجهودك والى الموضوع


----------



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

انا كنت مقتنع بكده..بس مش عارف حسيت ان ممكن فعلا اللعنه..اصل الهواء الملوث مش بيسبب الانتحار مثلا او قطع النوى او ظهور كوبرا..عموما شكرا للمعلومات..بس بجد الموضوع ده محير جدا​


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 مايو 2013)

طيب ايه رايكم فى الموضوع ده 
 *بالصور من مصر .. مستشار أحد ملوك الفراعنة كان مخلوقا فضائياً*
 
 
 طالما بنتكلم عن لعنه الفراعنه 
 شوفوا واربطوا الاحداث 
 معرفش اللغز محير ليه
 

                            بالصور من مصر .. مستشار أحد ملوك الفراعنة كان مخلوقا فضائياً
 
 






تاريخ النشر : 2013-05-22 
رام الله - دنيا الوطن
 
مؤخراً تم العثور على مومياء محفوظة جيداً لمخلوق تم تحنيطه  بعناية شديدة وكان مدفوناً في أحد الأهرامات القديمة, وعثر على المخلوق،  الذي يصل طوله 5 أقدام بين 160,150 سم، بواسطة فريق البحث الأثرى الذي  يقوده عالم الأثار التشيكوسلوفاكى والأستاذ المتقاعد بجامعة جامعة ولاية  بنسلفانيا "فيكتور لوبيك Viktor Lubek"، وذلك أثناء استكشاف الفريق لهرم  صغير يرجع إلى الأسرة 12 بالقرب من هرم سنوسرت الثانى بمنطقة اللاهون  بالقرب من الفيوم . 
 
وقال مصدر بوزارة الآثار المصرية أنه عرض تفاصيلاً وصوراً لهذا الاكتشاف،  شريطة عدم ذكر اسمه "ترجع المومياء إلى حوالي 2000 أو 1880 قبل الميلاد ،  وهي لا تشبه الإنسان وللأن لم يتم التعرف على جنس هذا المخلوق ، فهو لا  يملك له آذان خارجية، كما أن عيونه لوزية الشكل وكبيرة جداً.
 
كما أن بعض النقوش فى المقبرة تشير إلى أن المومياء هى لمستشار الملك واسمه  أوسيرونت Osirunet، وهو ما يعني "النجمة المرسلة من السماء",وقد تم تحنيط  الجثة جيداً ودفنها مع إظهار الاحترام الكبير والرعاية، وبجوار المومياء  عثر على عدد من الأغراض الغريبة التي لم يتعرف عليها أحد.
 
ووفقاً للمصدر المصرى فإن عالم الآثار وجد قاعة خفية للدفن أثناء استكشافه  لهرم صغير يقع إلى الجنوب من هرم سنوسرت الثانى، كان يعتقد أنه يحتوى على  مومياء ملكة فرعونية.
 
ويقول المصدر المصرى"هذه المقبرة من البداية كان من الواضح أنها لشخص غير  عادي فقد تم الحفاظ على المومياء بطريقة غير عادية، حيث عثر على مزيج من  طلاء الذهب والطين على المومياء، كما عثر على محتويات داخل المقبرة شملت  أغراضاً مصنوعة من مواد تركيبية لم يستطيع أحد تحديد ماهيتها، كما تم  العثور على آلة غريبة شكلت لغزاً كاملاً لنا".
 
وأضاف"طوال حياتى لم أرَ شيئاً كهذا في أي قبر فرعونى" واصفاً الاكتشاف  بأنه "تسبب فى انتشار الذعر بين المسؤؤلين المصريين، حيث قرروا عدم الإعلان  عنه حتى يجدو تفسيراً معقولاً لتلك المومياء الغريبة, واستشارت الحكومة  المصرية عدداً من علماء الآثار الكبار، إلا أنهم لم يستطيعوا ايجاد تفسير  واضح لهذا الإكتشاف الغريب لغاية الآن.
 
وأضاف المصدر,"كل من شاهد المومياء من خبراء الآثار وصفها بالغير  عاديةوأنها ليست من أصل أرضى، بل هي لمخلوق من خارج الأرض، ولدى الجميع  شعور قوى أن هذا الكائن هو كائن فضائى من خارج الأرض ، وأنه كان يساعد  الملك الفرعونى ويقدم له المشورة.
 
وأضاف,أن المسؤولين في الحكومة المصرية يتجنبون هذا الاستنتاج، الذي يدعم  مجموعة من الأفكار القائلة أن "كائنات فضائية قامت بمساعدة الفراعنة في  بناء حضارتهم الغير عادية ،وقد تقرر نقل المومياء على متن طائرة الى جامعة  ولاية فلوريدا حيث سيقوم المختصين بإجراء الفحوصات والتحاليل الدقيقة  عليها". 
 






 






 






 






 






 






 






 






 



​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 مايو 2013)

جميل الموضوع اوى وهو من المواضيع اللى بحبها لان فيها غموض جميل 
عموما هما الفراعنة لغز كبييييييييير , ولسه فيه حاجات كتيييييرة جدا مش مكتشفة او مفهومة عنهم , واعتقد ان ممكن فى السنين اللى جاية نكتشف حاجات عنهم اغرب من الخيال 
بالنسبة للعنة , معرفش مدى صحتها ايه 
بس اللى انا مؤمنة بيه ان اللعنة موجودة للى مؤمن بيها 
كل حاجة موجودة للى يؤمن بيها وبوجودها , واللى مش مؤمن بيها هى غير موجودة بالنسباله
اللى صدق بوجود لعنة للفراعنة فعلا اصابته اللعنة ومات , اما اللى مصدقش محصلوش حاجة 
فيه ناس كتير بتشتغل فى الحفريات المصرية واكتشاف المقابر ومش بيحصلهم حاجة 
فى النهاية بردو معرفش , هى مجرد استنتاجات من عندى


----------



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

شكرا كتيييييييير لردودكوا يا اصحابي..بس فعلا زى ماقالت ديسسيرت روس الموضو ع فيه الغاز كتير​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2013)

دودو
منور الساحة 
والمنتدى 
والوطن
وموضوعاتك مهمة جداً
نرجو من مشرفتنا الكريمة ان تهتم بمواضيعك المفيدة


----------



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

متشكر جدا يا كاليمو..ده بجد كرم منك..ومتشكر على اهتمامك ورعايتك لموضوعى​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2013)

dodo jojo قال:


> متشكر جدا يا كاليمو..ده بجد كرم منك..ومتشكر على اهتمامك ورعايتك لموضوعى​



العفو يا فندم
اشتقنالك
اي بالمصري وحشتنا


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2013)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> طيب ايه رايكم فى الموضوع ده
> 
> *بالصور من مصر .. مستشار أحد ملوك الفراعنة كان مخلوقا فضائياً*
> 
> ...




 فعلا هي حضارة ليست من فراغ 
عالمهم غريب واسرار كثيرة لا تزال اسرارا لحد الان
لاتزال غامظة
شكرا على المعلومات وللموضوع الجميل
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> دودو





kalimooo قال:


> منور الساحة
> 
> والمنتدى
> 
> ...




ايه ياكليمو هو مبين انا مش مهتمة بالموضوع ولا ايه​ 
بالعكس دة موضوع جميل جداا​ 
وانا من محبي الحضارات القديمة وخاصة الفراعنة للان حياتهم كلها الغاز لحد الان لم يتم ​ 
التوصل لفك لغز حياتهم والابحاث مستمرة لحد الوقتي


----------



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

متشكر كتير يا كلدانيه على اهتمامك واوعدك اننا هتكلم اكتر على الحضارات القديمه اللى مليانه اسرار​


----------



## Marina coptic (25 مايو 2013)

*و يبقى الفراعنه و اعمالهم و حضارتهم و حتى لعنتهم اهم لغز حير العالم*


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> ​
> 
> ايه ياكليمو هو مبين انا مش مهتمة بالموضوع ولا ايه​
> بالعكس دة موضوع جميل جداا​
> ...



عفواً سيدتي 
سأبقى اشرح وجهة نظري لاحقاً
ههههههههههههههههه
سماح الان


----------



## dodo jojo (25 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههه..اوكى​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> عفواً سيدتي
> سأبقى اشرح وجهة نظري لاحقاً
> ههههههههههههههههه
> سماح الان


 ههههههههه
منور انت الخير والبركة 
ولايهمك سماااااااح​


----------



## arfaan (1 يونيو 2013)

لا أصدق عيني!!

حتى في منتدى مسيحي الناس تصدق مثل هذا الكلام!!


غير معقول!


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يونيو 2013)

على فكره ده علم..وموضوع مليان اسرار وخبايا ةخفايا وتعرفش الناس دي كانت بتفكر ازاى زمان..وعموما مشكور على مرورك​


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

امسح الموضوع بسرعة ....

 علشان دة خيال  و مش اى حاجة تشوفها تصدقها .. ومفيش دليل ... وهتاخد حذر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا على الموضوع المهم .. بس للاسف فى المنتدى دة الكائنات الفضائية حرام ..... واللعنة بتاعت الفراعنة كمان حران


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يونيو 2013)

ده بجد ولا هزار..بس معلش بقي ده علم :t37:


----------



## GoGo No Way (1 يونيو 2013)

بص يا محترم انا لما حبيت اربط ما بينها وما بين الدين كنت هروح فى داهية ههههههههه لكن حالتك دى معرفش الصراحة .


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2013)

معتقدش ان ده ليه اى علاقه بالدين!!!​


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

هو ملهوش اى دعوة بالدين بطريقة مباشرة ... بس بطريقة غير مباشرة كنت بسأل عن حاجات وربطها بالدين  ... و علشان كلمة فضائيين  دى خذت حظر ... وراجل طيب فكه ههههههههههه ... اهو الى حصل حصل بقى انا كنت بقولك بس ...


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2013)

طيب..هههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

الكلام اللى انتوا بتقوله دا هزار ولا بجد
قرروا قبل مااتعصب عليكم


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

هههههههه كلام ايه الى بجد ولا هزار !!! ....

انا كل كلامى بجد


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

وانا اضحك عليكى يا ختى ليه هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه مش عاوزة ارد رد يعصبك هههههههههههههههه


----------



## GoGo No Way (2 يونيو 2013)

معنى بوظت موضوع الراجل ... بس ماشى مبتعصبش


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2013)

ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------

